# Would you recommend Australia to your friends and family?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are many aspects to take into consideration when looking to move to a new country and there is no doubt that Australia has a varied culture, varied climate and also a varied economy. Would you recommend Australia to your friends and family? If so, what are the positive factors you would mention?


----------

